# choosing a heater



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (14/5/20)

Hi everyone, 
I never needed a heater before but I need one now because I have two little ones and I cant risk them getting the flu this winter. My bedroom can go down to as low as 16 degrees on a cold winter night. Actually it was 17 degrees yesterday night. 
I just want a heater that is safe, economical, and easy to use and can maintain the room temperature at around 21 degrees if required. An aircon is not an option because it's expensive and I rent so don't want to waste money on a setup that I might leave behind. 
I looked at the options like a gas heater, filament heater, induction, etc, all very confusing. 
Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir (14/5/20)

Gas heater on a closed bedroom I wouldn't recommend. Especially with kids around. It's open flame technically. 

We use a 13 fin oil heater in the bedroom and it works well and is fairly economical (much cheaper than a bar heater or fan heater). I also have a panel heater on the wall (looks like a big square tile) but I don't feel they work that well so hardly use it. Our gas heaters are in the lounge and on the patio. Lounge door is always open a bit for the dogs to run in and out so there's always circulation of air. 

Not sure about induction heaters etc so won't comment on that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (14/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Hi everyone,
> I never needed a heater before but I need one now because I have two little ones and I cant risk them getting the flu this winter. My bedroom can go down to as low as 16 degrees on a cold winter night. Actually it was 17 degrees yesterday night.
> I just want a heater that is safe, economical, and easy to use and can maintain the room temperature at around 21 degrees if required. An aircon is not an option because it's expensive and I rent so don't want to waste money on a setup that I might leave behind.
> I looked at the options like a gas heater, filament heater, induction, etc, all very confusing.
> Any suggestions?



I had panel wall mount heaters in my kids rooms when they were smaller, combined with a thermostat that only switched on if the temp went under 20 degrees and stopped at about 24, with sun during the day, was lucky I had a warm house, they sometimes only switched on first time at about 1 am. They are also quite economical power wise, but a oil heater once set will work just as well, although with a higher consumption. You can also put the panels on a timer, if need be to ensure they not on 24/7. 

Also, biggest thumbs up from me is that they don’t get so hot to the touch that it will necessarily burn a young one if they touch for any reason. Combine with a block out lining on the curtains and you retain a lot of heat that way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (15/5/20)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar a fin heater is a good investment. A wall or panel heater is an excellent investment.

I will recommend a fan heater. It's small can sit on a wardrobe or under counter mounted, wall mounted etc. I don't own one but experienced the joy of one when visiting a friend. I had a three halogen fan assisted type for my workshop. Too big for your application.(maybe)
It basically rotate the heated air so the whole room reach the same temperature.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (15/5/20)

Here are some suggestions


And a link of course
https://www.google.co.za/search?q=s...hXNRhUIHXeXBOcQ_AUoAXoECA4QAQ&biw=360&bih=578

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/5/20)

I think this might work for my kids room. Just cant find a suitable thermostat. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/5/20)

Fin heater all the way.
The panel heaters are excellent provided the room is small

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (15/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I think this might work for my kids room. Just cant find a suitable thermostat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Check any electrical supplier or anyone that does underfloor heating. Just ask for one that reads ambient and not underfloor temp. Position near kids bed away from the panel and you are up and running. Looking fo a supplier I had in Maraizburg, wholesaler , but any underfloor supplier should het you a price. Prices will vary dramatically between so shop around. If I find them I will pm you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (15/5/20)

We used a oil fin heater for both my kids. It takes a while to warm up but it doesn't overheat a room. Enough to break the worst cold.

You lucky that in CT you don't get the frost snaps we get on the Highveld. It can go below zero at night without any warning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (15/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I think this might work for my kids room. Just cant find a suitable thermostat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


There's heaters with thermostats built in. It just need a little searching and it going to cost a bit more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (15/5/20)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
A panel and a fin/rib heater is probably your best bet in this situation but it would work best in conjunction with the fan heater.
You can use it to heat up the air while the two above come to temperature making it more efficient.
Which ever one you go with would serve your purpose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/5/20)

Resistance said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> A panel and a fin/rib heater is probably your best bet in this situation but it would work best in conjunction with the fan heater.
> You can use it to heat up the air while the two above come to temperature making it more efficient.
> Which ever one you go with would serve your purpose.



You are right a heater only without a fan is not efficient. 
I was actually looking for a setup that I can leave on for the entire day without having to worry about overheating the room or huge electrical costs. 
Thats why the thermostat.
I was thinking of this one .


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/5/20)

Adephi said:


> We used a oil fin heater for both my kids. It takes a while to warm up but it doesn't overheat a room. Enough to break the worst cold.
> 
> You lucky that in CT you don't get the frost snaps we get on the Highveld. It can go below zero at night without any warning.



do u have to keep turning it on and off? or u just leave it on throughout the night/day ?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/5/20)

found this one but it is only for devices up to 500W. rest all needs to be imported from china


----------



## Adephi (15/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> do u have to keep turning it on and off? or u just leave it on throughout the night/day ?



You probably can keep it on through the night. 

I never did, but I'm just overly careful with heating devices. Don't like the idea of a heater running through the night unattended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/5/20)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
This thermo will work best with a small fan heater. Reason being, once the room reaches temperature it cuts off. It also heats faster and it heats the air faster.
There's two types of heating. Ambient and Radiant and the two normally works better together and in my opinion insufficient.
The heater you have in mind is good, but once it goes off the heat dissapates and the room is left with a sudden cold. 
Now with a nice radiant heater it heats the space around it including object that keeps the heat in.
I found an article that explains it better.
https://www.google.co.za/m?q=heating+ambient+vs+radiant&client=ms-opera-mobile&channel=new&espv=1

So for long term I'd suggest either a wall mount panel heater because it heats the wall as well and radiates the heat that way. Or a fin fin heater which basically does the same to surrounding furniture etc. A good wall mount thermally controlled panel heater is going to cost you a little more.
You do get ones without thermo's and it's normally cheaper and more freely available.
Fin heaters have this feature built in.

The halogen heaters works well to heat but if there's nothing to keep the heat the energy is lost once you switch it off. And with a thermo it will need to constantly on unless the thermo is mounted where the halogen can heat something.

The fan heater I suggested Wil heat the air in the room and this in tern will help raidate the heat because the air heats what's surrounded in the space.
I hope this helps.

My suggestion is
https://www.google.co.za/search?q=p...=2#imgrc=BUp9mPSwRWrICM&imgdii=WFLe2pjjMIwv5M

check the site it's says special at slightly over half the price I've seen somewhere else.
And


You do get thermally controlled ones. O just didn't check for one.

Or this
https://www.google.co.za/shopping/p...Ml_NGX9RBFqVQ55zcJbl1WQK-aw,cdl:1,prmr:1,cs:1


With


Then I have also seen this

https://www.google.co.za/shopping/p...OONlcSW5qGK4o0qrwmzXiKy-dUQ,cdl:1,prmr:1,cs:1


I think you need to look at this as long term and should sit and think about it first before deciding.
The info is there for reference.
And the links got prices and other options to consider. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (15/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> do u have to keep turning it on and off? or u just leave it on throughout the night/day ?


An oil heater has a thermostat built in and doesn't have an open flame or heat source. It can be left on overnight but preferably away from anything, meaning freestanding.

The halogen is a great big no even with thermostat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/5/20)

Like I said before the fan heater is to get the room up to temperature fast. After that you don't need it to stay on,but it will be helpful when the radiant heater is warming up as well. So very useful in my books.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/5/20)

Can i recommend my ex?

Unbelievably expensive to run. But no other product in the market will get you so hot under the collar.

Results, or extensive psychiatric therapy sessions guaranteed.

But wait, theres more! Order now and you will receive a pair of stomach ulcers, FOR FREE!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (15/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Can i recommend my ex?
> 
> Unbelievably expensive to run. But no other product in the market will get you so hot under the collar.
> 
> ...


Have you considered converting her to solar yet?
Maybe she'll heat up under the belt also

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Have you considered converting her to solar yet?
> Maybe she'll heat up under the belt also


Are you nuts? Havent you seen Cloverfield? She will turn into a black hole and then all of us are screwed

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (15/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Are you nuts? Havent you seen Cloverfield? She will turn into a black hole and then all of us are screwed


It's fine , wearing a mask is compulsory

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (16/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Are you nuts? Havent you seen Cloverfield? She will turn into a black hole and then all of us are screwed


Well as long as you didn't hea(I)t.her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I never needed a heater before but I need one now because I have two little ones and I cant risk them getting the flu this winter.



Faiyaz. You can't catch the flu from cold weather. Having said this it is nice to keep daddy's little tax deductions warm.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/5/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Faiyaz. You can't catch the flu from cold weather. Having said this it is nice to keep daddy's little tax deductions warm.


You are right and I strongly believe that when a child falls sick it makes them stronger. 
My son was hospitalized twice for flu when we moved to cape town and because of all this Covid-19 issues, I can't risk hospital or even a pediatrician..

Also, I only know about the medical tax credits. what other tax benefit/deductions should I look forward to ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (16/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> You are right and I strongly believe that when a child falls sick it makes them stronger.
> My son was hospitalized twice for flu when we moved to cape town and because of all this Covid-19 issues, I can't risk hospital or even a pediatrician..
> 
> Also, I only know about the medical tax credits. what other tax benefit/deductions should I look forward to ?


More children the less your taxed. And the same goes for returns etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Also, I only know about the medical tax credits. what other tax benefit/deductions should I look forward to ?



I haven't a clue. I'm not a breeder.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (17/5/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I haven't a clue. I'm not a breeder.


Me neither but I collected a few

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/5/20)

Resistance said:


> More children the less your taxed. And the same goes for returns etc.


Maybe I am filing my returns wrong. Haven't got any deductions till now for my son. What do I Google for ? 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/5/20)

Hi @Faiyaz Cheulkar

We use an oil fin heater for the little guys room and it works super well

Only problem is I actually bought two more of them - I had an older one from about 15 years ago so I thought the newer ones would work better or be more economical

To my surprise, BOTH I bought were pretty useless. On full blast and two hours later the room is hardly warmer. Put back in the old heater and within an hour the room is toasty so you have to turn it down.

I actually returned those heaters and got another “old” one from my mom she wasn’t using. So we have one for us and one for baby.

I don’t know what is going on but it seems they don’t make them like they used to.

My old ones are a DeLonghi and a Salton. But they are about 15 yrs old
The new ones that didn’t work were a DeLonghi (black one) and also a Goldair (from Builders). Both were useless, I was actually so surprised.

What I noticed is that the newer ones have “thinner” fins than the older ones. My old heaters are chunkier and heavier. Maybe the newer ones are lower quality but it’s strange I would have thought not.

If you discover a good oil fin heater please let us know because I would like to revisit this issue.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Maybe I am filing my returns wrong. Haven't got any deductions till now for my son. What do I Google for ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (17/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Maybe I am filing my returns wrong. Haven't got any deductions till now for my son. What do I Google for ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


These tax savings are mostly indirect also called deferred tax savings. They are as follows:
For the next 25 to 30 years..
1. you will have no savings so you do not have to worry about being taxed on interest earned,
2. you will not be buying any luxury items (for yourself at least) so no "special" Value Added Taxes on these for you,
3. your sin taxes will be pretty low as you will not be sinning a lot,
4. some taxes will be returned to you on medical expenses.

And that is all I have to say about that...

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/6/20)

So we dint want a heater that heats a room to a specific temperature because that's how u get used to a heater. But needed something for the time when we are changing nappies. So bought this giant vape coil for a heater. It came with a tripod so we can focus it on the babies while they are changed . 
I dont know why it's called an infrared heater when it's just a coil in a vaccum tube. 





Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (1/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> So we dint want a heater that heats a room to a specific temperature because that's how u get used to a heater. But needed something for the time when we are changing nappies. So bought this giant vape coil for a heater. It came with a tripod so we can focus it on the babies while they are changed .
> I dont know why it's called an infrared heater when it's just a coil in a vaccum tube.
> 
> 
> ...


You can cook on that thing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (2/6/20)

Resistance said:


> You can cook on that thing.


I just bought one and the box specifically mentions not to cook on the heater. They must have had you in mind

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/6/20)

Resistance said:


> You can cook on that thing.


Coincidentally, that was the first thing I told my wife too when I turned on this heater for the first time "We can easily cook shwarma using this "

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/6/20)

THE Best heater. Best of all it warms you from the inside

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Slick (4/6/20)

Looking to buy this,can get it for around R1500,I see Takealot is about R2200,any advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/6/20)

Slick said:


> View attachment 197661
> 
> Looking to buy this,can get it for around R1500,I see Takealot is about R2200,any advice
> View attachment 197661
> ...


I have one. Worked brilliantly for about a year. The pump that circulates the water packed up. But we have hard water where i live which probably caused it

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (4/6/20)

To be honest, we have found the most convenient way to heat is the gas heaters. We have some fairly big rooms that tend to be opened up to the outdoors in summer and closed in winter. When closed the three bar gas fire work really well and quickly. Once warmed up a bit we turn them down.

This kind of thing

https://www.game.co.za/game-za/en/All-Game-Categories/Appliances/Heating-Cooling-&-Air-Care/Heaters/GAS-HEATER-SGH-42B-BLACK/p/00666829

Kids rooms we found the panel heaters to work well, safe and economical.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (4/6/20)

Slick said:


> View attachment 197661
> 
> Looking to buy this,can get it for around R1500,I see Takealot is about R2200,any advice
> View attachment 197661
> ...



Got a mate who has an air conditioning business,I told him I was planning to buy something similar to this (a dehumidifier/cooler) - his reply was " Then you can bring it to me in a few months to try and fix it,come and look at my workshop,its full of them and they are not cost efficient to repair" Just as @SmokeyJoe said its the pump that packs up.My understanding is its the cooling function that screws up!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/6/20)

In my experience, all of these products are a hit and miss. I bought more than 10 in the last 10 years. Some lasted for a week or 2, and after replacement the same model would last me for a few years. But in general, oil heaters are the most cost effective and the sturdiest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> In my experience, all of these products are a hit and miss. I bought more than 10 in the last 10 years. Some lasted for a week or 2, and after replacement the same model would last me for a few years. But in general, oil heaters are the most cost effective and the sturdiest.


Fully agree

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/6/20)

Genosmate said:


> Got a mate who has an air conditioning business,I told him I was planning to buy something similar to this (a dehumidifier/cooler) - his reply was " Then you can bring it to me in a few months to try and fix it,come and look at my workshop,its full of them and they are not cost efficient to repair" Just as @SmokeyJoe said its the pump that packs up.My understanding is its the cooling function that screws up!


I had one of those coolers in India. I just got a new pump and installed it myself. Its was a normal aquarium pump I used as a replacement, that's what they called it when I went hunting from shops to shops. 
The cooler was around R1000 the pump cost me like R200 (I paid in Indian currency, I quoted the rand equivalent).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (18/6/20)

Im facing the same predicament and atill haven't bought anything, I wish took this thread more serious before this moerse cold front came and shattered my feet. I currently have a gas heater and gas fire place(just a waste of time). Thinking of replacing the gas foreplace with and anthracite one. 

Now for our room I'm currently using the gas heater, i put it on for about 1.5 hours, the room heats up but then after about an hour again the room is cold, i guess all heaters will be the same, my concern is also for my little one, still in his cot, he is 8 months young but there's mixed feelings about gas and babies, in terms of safety, we are always in the room when the heater is on but i cant help but think the little dude might be inhaling the stuff and it worries me. 

I know a oil fin heater running at 4 hours a day (which is how long i run my gas heater for more or less) will be an additional R1500 a month or so on electricity. Is it worth getting the oil fin or should i get one of these eco friendly energy saving goodies? Does anyone have one and does it really work and save?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/20)

Jengz said:


> Im facing the same predicament and atill haven't bought anything, I wish took this thread more serious before this moerse cold front came and shattered my feet. I currently have a gas heater and gas fire place(just a waste of time). Thinking of replacing the gas foreplace with and anthracite one.
> 
> Now for our room I'm currently using the gas heater, i put it on for about 1.5 hours, the room heats up but then after about an hour again the room is cold, i guess all heaters will be the same, my concern is also for my little one, still in his cot, he is 8 months young but there's mixed feelings about gas and babies, in terms of safety, we are always in the room when the heater is on but i cant help but think the little dude might be inhaling the stuff and it worries me.
> 
> I know a oil fin heater running at 4 hours a day (which is how long i run my gas heater for more or less) will be an additional R1500 a month or so on electricity. Is it worth getting the oil fin or should i get one of these eco friendly energy saving goodies? Does anyone have one and does it really work and save?


These panels are a waste of money from my experience. The only thing that really works in Bloem is oil heaters and for a quick heating solution for the bathroom I use a fan heater.
Edit: but that probably applies only to Bloem

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (18/6/20)

Jengz said:


> Im facing the same predicament and atill haven't bought anything, I wish took this thread more serious before this moerse cold front came and shattered my feet. I currently have a gas heater and gas fire place(just a waste of time). Thinking of replacing the gas foreplace with and anthracite one.
> 
> Now for our room I'm currently using the gas heater, i put it on for about 1.5 hours, the room heats up but then after about an hour again the room is cold, i guess all heaters will be the same, my concern is also for my little one, still in his cot, he is 8 months young but there's mixed feelings about gas and babies, in terms of safety, we are always in the room when the heater is on but i cant help but think the little dude might be inhaling the stuff and it worries me.
> 
> I know a oil fin heater running at 4 hours a day (which is how long i run my gas heater for more or less) will be an additional R1500 a month or so on electricity. Is it worth getting the oil fin or should i get one of these eco friendly energy saving goodies? Does anyone have one and does it really work and save?



Hi @Jengz 
I strongly recommend an oil fin for the baby’s room
Definitely not a gas heater in an enclosed room.

Also check for air leakage on the windows and doors

We use an older oil fin for the baby’s room and it works superbly. We put it on about 4 out of 7, so about 60% of max and put it on an hour before bed and the room temp is up to about 23 and stays there.

Did I say not to use gas in a room? Just don’t. It’s not safe and there are fumes that are inhaled. Definitely not baby safe imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (19/6/20)

Jengz said:


> Im facing the same predicament and atill haven't bought anything, I wish took this thread more serious before this moerse cold front came and shattered my feet. I currently have a gas heater and gas fire place(just a waste of time). Thinking of replacing the gas foreplace with and anthracite one.
> 
> Now for our room I'm currently using the gas heater, i put it on for about 1.5 hours, the room heats up but then after about an hour again the room is cold, i guess all heaters will be the same, my concern is also for my little one, still in his cot, he is 8 months young but there's mixed feelings about gas and babies, in terms of safety, we are always in the room when the heater is on but i cant help but think the little dude might be inhaling the stuff and it worries me.
> 
> I know a oil fin heater running at 4 hours a day (which is how long i run my gas heater for more or less) will be an additional R1500 a month or so on electricity. Is it worth getting the oil fin or should i get one of these eco friendly energy saving goodies? Does anyone have one and does it really work and save?


The bottom line is that if you need a certain amount of energy (measured as Joule) to heat a room, there is no way of using less energy to achieve that level but to use the Watt's (Joule seconds) required. So no matter what electrical heater you use, the electrical units (Watt ours) will need to be paid for.
Certain heaters may be perceived to be more efficient than others but the fact remains to heat a room a certain amount they will all have to add the same amount of Joules of energy to the environment and heat being a raw form of energy, there is little actual efficiency difference between them.
Proper insulation of ceilings and doors and windows may be a far better investment. European houses are all insulated and double/tripple glazed to the max. I think we were spoiled with cheap electricity for so long we have not caught on to this and it has now become economically viable to do so.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz (19/6/20)

Raindance said:


> The bottom line is that if you need a certain amount of energy (measured as Joule) to heat a room, there is no way of using less energy to achieve that level but to use the Watt's (Joule seconds) required. So no matter what electrical heater you use, the electrical units (Watt ours) will need to be paid for.
> Certain heaters may be perceived to be more efficient than others but the fact remains to heat a room a certain amount they will all have to add the same amount of Joules of energy to the environment and heat being a raw form of energy, there is little actual efficiency difference between them.
> Proper insulation of ceilings and doors and windows may be a far better investment. European houses are all insulated and double/tripple glazed to the max. I think we were spoiled with cheap electricity for so long we have not caught on to this and it has now become economically viable to do so.
> 
> Regards


This makes a lot of sense thanks! My older boys room gets extremely cosy during the day because our house is noth facing, my bedroom is also north facing, however i have a massive tree over growing from the school behind be which causes such issues and every 4-5 years have to trim it back (school refuses to so i have to incur this cost) unfortunately it is overgrown again and thus, this winter my room is cold again. 

Gonna go get me a oil fin today. I dont like the fact that when carry baba into the bed in the morning, his body is super warm but his cheeks are cold!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (20/6/20)

I have one of those little fan heaters. Had it for many many years. Still works and works well. All I need.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (20/6/20)

R200 from builders warehouse. I bought 4 of them and set one in each corner of the room and I'm roastie toasty from every angle 

It's also worth mentioning that these things are extremely efficient at heating. 11/10. As for cost to run. That's anyone's guess but with the amount of heat they put out I cannot imagine they're cost effective.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (20/6/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> View attachment 199005
> 
> 
> R200 from builders warehouse. I bought 4 of them and set one in each corner of the room and I'm roastie toasty from every angle
> ...



Those are normally about 1000w. So if you have 4 on at one time, you're using 4000w. It's quite hefty.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos (21/6/20)

zadiac said:


> Those are normally about 1000w. So if you have 4 on at one time, you're using 4000w. It's quite hefty.


Not when you aren’t paying for electricity

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (21/6/20)

Christos said:


> Not when you aren’t paying for electricity



Well, yes. So if you are not then good for you....lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (21/6/20)

Christos said:


> Not when you aren’t paying for electricity



100%, electricity is included in rent. Water too!

They are 400w each.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (21/6/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Thanks, I'll check the box when I get home. Usually use 4 to get it warm and then leave 2 running.
> 
> 
> 100%, electricity is included in rent. Water too!



Good for you then

Reactions: Like 2


----------

